
Ask HN: Wealthy Saudi oligarchs in pre-1980s not knowing to fill cars with gas? - da02
I remember reading an article about a guy who worked for a major car manufacturer. He went to Saudi Arabia on behalf of his company to investigate why the cars of Saudi oil oligarchs kept breaking down.<p>It turns out, they were simply running out of gas and the owners did not know they needed to fill them up with gas.<p>Would anyone happen to know any publications where this was mentioned?
======
mtmail
Sounds more like an urban legend

"Isn’t there an old tale about the Arab who bought a car from [Israeli,
Crusader, Imperialist, American Satan, etc.] and when it ran out of gas, he
abandoned it as broken and sold it back to the seller, who repeated the trick
with the next Sheik? So many nasty stereotypes in that one"
[http://www.curbsideclassic.com/blog/so-whats-your-
favorite-a...](http://www.curbsideclassic.com/blog/so-whats-your-favorite-
automotive-mythurban-legend/)

